# Classical Music



## JonSR77 (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 29, 2022)

Amazing Young Pavarotti Sings Verdi: Rigoletto / Act 3 - "La donna è mobile" 1964...


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 22, 2022)

"Famous Guitar Music" Pepe Romero (full 1977 vinyl album)


----------



## Jace (May 5, 2022)

A little classical humor...

Gone Chopin...have Liszt...

Back in a Minuete.


----------



## Mizmo (May 5, 2022)




----------



## win231 (May 5, 2022)

I'll never understand how this pianist does what he does.  This is one of the most difficult Liszt compositions - _for someone who can see_.  And he doesn't even have the hand size for it!


----------



## Chris21E (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Murrmurr (May 5, 2022)

win231 said:


> I'll never understand how this pianist does what he does.  This is one of the most difficult Liszt compositions - _for someone who can see_.  And he doesn't even have the hand size for it!


Also, he's blind - I don't know if you knew that.

Long fingers are helpful for piano playing, but not necessary. There are some amazing child piano players.


----------



## Tish (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Timewise 60+ (May 5, 2022)

Ravel – Boléro​


----------



## Flarbalard (May 5, 2022)

Under the heading of something you aren't likely to hear:

Martinu -  Thunderbolt P-47   Scherzo for Orchestra


----------



## Bellbird (May 5, 2022)

Nabucco-Hebrew Slaves Chorus.


----------



## Tish (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (May 7, 2022)

Piano Guys Classic....relax....zzzzz


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 7, 2022)

JonSR77 - "CLASSICAL MUSIC" - I use energetic classical music during tedious work projects (like refinishing stairs and painting walls).  I played calming classical when working (almost below my level of hearing) because it kept me mellow.  I played soothing classical for my dog as she recovered from spaying.  And, I heard that it can improve baby brain development.  Great stuff!


----------



## Tish (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Em in Ohio (May 8, 2022)

Tish said:


>


The Pachelbel Cannon is my all-time favorite piece of classical music, although it was almost ruined for me by overuse many years ago.  It seemed like a quarter of product and service ads took a liking to it around the same time.


----------



## Mizmo (May 8, 2022)

Gorecki Symphony 3
*The marvellous  voice of Dawn Upshaw *-​


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 8, 2022)

Pictures at an Exhibition by Modest Mussorgsky​Fun video about how this symphony was inspired






Probably the most famous composition

Maurice Ravel - Pictures at an Exhibition 33 min.


----------



## Tish (May 8, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> The Pachelbel Cannon is my all-time favorite piece of classical music, although it was almost ruined for me by overuse many years ago.  It seemed like a quarter of product and service ads took a liking to it around the same time.


How horrible, it's one of my favorites too.


----------



## Tish (May 8, 2022)




----------



## palides2021 (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (May 9, 2022)

not strictly classical but too beautiful.....lovely video

Ladies in Lavender (OST), Joshua Bell​


----------



## Victor (May 9, 2022)

Mozart could not find his teacher---'-He was Haydn


----------



## JonSR77 (May 9, 2022)

Jace said:


> A little classical humor...
> 
> Gone Chopin...have Liszt...
> 
> Back in a Minuete.



did you just challenge me to come up with classical music based humor???

You definitely should not have done that. Why? Because this is one of the world's worst jokes...


So, a couple are both musicians in a symphony orchestra. They are huge fans of Beethoven and decide to visit his grave. As they enter the cemetery, they hear some very very strange noises. It is disturbing. They are nervous. They don't know what to do.

Finally, they find the caretaker and say to him, "Sir, I have to say, I heard some very odd and unnerving sounds coming from the cemetery..."

The caretaker looks at them and says, "Oh, don't worry. It's just Beethoven's 5th Symphony, being played backwards. 
He's de-composing..."






(Comedy Punchline Rimshot Comedy Drum Sound Effect)


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 9, 2022)

Lovers of Mendelssohn might be interested in this little news article.  The island of Staffa which contains Fingal's Cave (as celebrated in the Hebrides overture)  is  having its access improved to cater for up to 100k visitors every year.  Staffa is also famous for its hexagonal stone pillars which form the opposite end of the Giant's Causeway in N.Ireland.


----------



## Tish (May 9, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Pictures at an Exhibition by Modest Mussorgsky​Fun video about how this symphony was inspired
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's absolutely brilliant!


----------



## Tish (May 9, 2022)

Capt Lightning said:


> Lovers of Mendelssohn might be interested in this little news article.  The island of Staffa which contains Fingal's Cave (as celebrated in the Hebrides overture)  is  having its access improved to cater for up to 100k visitors every year.  Staffa is also famous for its hexagonal stone pillars which form the opposite end of the Giant's Causeway in N.Ireland.
> 
> View attachment 220526


That is awesome!


----------



## Tish (May 9, 2022)

Beethoven 9 - Ode to Joy


----------



## JonSR77 (May 9, 2022)

Ode to Joy , BBC Proms 2009

- Ukulele Orchestra of Great Britain

Yes...Ukuleles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​






The *Ukulele Orchestra of Great Britain* (*UOGB*) is a British musical ensemble founded in 1985 by George Hinchliffe and Kitty Lux as bit of fun. The orchestra features ukuleles of various sizes and registers from soprano to bass. The UOGB is best known for performing musically faithful but often tongue-in-cheek covers of popular songs and musical pieces from a wide variety of music genres taken "from the rich pageant of western music". The songs are often performed with a reinterpretation, sometimes with a complete genre twist, or well known songs from multiple genres are seamlessly woven together. Songs are introduced with light hearted deadpan humour, and juxtaposition is a feature of their act, the members of the orchestra wear semi-formal (black tie) evening dress and sit behind music stands, in a parody of a classical ensemble.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukulele_Orchestra_of_Great_Britain


----------



## palides2021 (May 9, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> Ode to Joy , BBC Proms 2009​​- Ukulele Orchestra of Great Britain​​Yes...Ukuleles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was such a delight to watch and listen to! Thanks for sharing! Am enjoying this thread tremendously, as I've been a classical musician player most of my life.


----------



## palides2021 (May 9, 2022)

I've always loved Brahms Symphony No. 4 because of the melodic themes running through it. As a string musician, it was a difficult piece to play because of all the syncopations. In this video, you'll notice the cellos have been placed in the back instead of the normal front position. The conductor probably wanted less bass, for optimum effect, and they did sound less strong here. I also liked the way the conductor used his hands so eloquently and artistically to lead the orchestra.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 10, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> This was such a delight to watch and listen to! Thanks for sharing! Am enjoying this thread tremendously, as I've been a classical musician player most of my life.



wonderful! my mother was a coloratura...


----------



## JonSR77 (May 10, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> I've always loved Brahms Symphony No. 4 because of the melodic themes running through it. As a string musician, it was a difficult piece to play because of all the syncopations. In this video, you'll notice the cellos have been placed in the back instead of the normal front position. The conductor probably wanted less bass, for optimum effect, and they did sound less strong here. I also liked the way the conductor used his hands so eloquently and artistically to lead the orchestra.



tell me what you think of this rendition of the Bolero.

I was never all that impressed by the Bolero, until I saw this version...







Now, my mother was a musician, not me. So, I don't have a professional ear.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 10, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> I've always loved Brahms Symphony No. 4 because of the melodic themes running through it. As a string musician, it was a difficult piece to play because of all the syncopations. In this video, you'll notice the cellos have been placed in the back instead of the normal front position. The conductor probably wanted less bass, for optimum effect, and they did sound less strong here. I also liked the way the conductor used his hands so eloquently and artistically to lead the orchestra.



You know there is a nice classical music message board that I found once:

GMG Classical Music Forum...

https://www.good-music-guide.com/community/index.php


----------



## Tish (May 10, 2022)

*Beethoven Moonlight Sonata*


----------



## Mizmo (May 10, 2022)

Rachmaninoff - Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini​


----------



## palides2021 (May 10, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> tell me what you think of this rendition of the Bolero.
> 
> I was never all that impressed by the Bolero, until I saw this version...
> 
> ...


This was a good version.. although I also grew tired of the repetitive beat five minutes into listening to it.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 10, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> This was a good version.. although I also grew tired of the repetitive beat five minutes into listening to it.


well, exactly.  among the Bolero versions I have heard, this was the best one...

I mean...it is the Bolero...


----------



## palides2021 (May 11, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> well, exactly.  among the Bolero versions I have heard, this was the best one...
> 
> I mean...it is the Bolero...


Repetitive music is like one long rehearsal. By the time you play to the end, you know the notes pretty well.


----------



## palides2021 (May 11, 2022)

Heard this today on the radio and thought I'd share it with you - Borodin's nocturne - exquisite!


----------



## Mizmo (May 11, 2022)

love this one


----------



## Tish (May 11, 2022)

Tchaikovsky - Swan Lake ballet


----------



## Mizmo (May 11, 2022)

Tish said:


> Tchaikovsky - Swan Lake ballet


Oh wow ....saving this for tomorrow, wanna be wide awake....
.....love this thread !!
      night night


----------



## JonSR77 (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Georgiagranny (May 12, 2022)

Favorites? Y'all have favorites? How on earth can you decide? LOL  Personally, as long as it's not funereal, it's _all_ my favorite. 

I have a little radio that I tune to an HD frequency for a local classical station and take to the patio with me when I'm outside working in or admiring my flower garden...my happy place being made even happier with music. I don't have a particularly green thumb; I believe the garden thrives because it likes the music.


----------



## Tish (May 12, 2022)

Caruso - Lara Fabian


----------



## JonSR77 (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (May 13, 2022)

Tish said:


> Caruso - Lara Fabian


Oh wow!  love her...such emotion!


----------



## JonSR77 (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (May 13, 2022)

Elgar - Nimrod​


----------



## Tish (May 13, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> Oh wow!  love her...such emotion!


She is an amazing singer, she gives me goosebumps every time she sings.


----------



## Tish (May 13, 2022)

@Mizmo, this song brings me to tears.


----------



## Mizmo (May 13, 2022)

Tish said:


> She is an amazing singer, she gives me goosebumps every time she sings.



Ditto ditto!


----------



## Tish (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (May 13, 2022)

Tish said:


>


Wonderful voice...funnily enough I just heard yesterday him sing Unchained Melody on my local classic station


----------



## Tish (May 14, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> Wonderful voice...funnily enough I just heard yesterday him sing Unchained Melody on my local classic station


He is absolutely amazing!


----------



## Tish (May 14, 2022)

J.S. Bach -Toccata & Fugue in D-minor


----------



## Mizmo (May 14, 2022)

Tish said:


> J.S. Bach -Toccata & Fugue in D-minor


----------



## Mizmo (May 15, 2022)

this is different


----------



## Tish (May 15, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> this is different


Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Tish (May 15, 2022)

It is simply amazing what this woman can do.


----------



## Mizmo (May 15, 2022)

Tish said:


> It is simply amazing what this woman can do.


listened to the prelude ...save for tomorrow when I am more alert....signing off


----------



## Tish (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (May 17, 2022)

​Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis, composed by Ralph Vaughn Williams.
 Used beautifully in the film Master and Commander:


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 17, 2022)

I've been listening to our local classical  station,WNED-FM for yrs mostly in mornings in evening
I can't pick a favorite composer


----------



## Mizmo (May 17, 2022)

moviequeen1 said:


> I've been listening to our local classical  station,WNED-FM for yrs mostly in mornings in evening
> I can't pick a favorite composer



I used to be able to get that station on my radio but now with all the high rise buildings along lake it is just a static mess as is my Toronto 96.3.Classical FM
Fortunately My Mac can pick them up no problem....
Can't say I have any real favourite composer either but I do know the ones I don't care to listen to.


----------



## Tish (May 17, 2022)

@moviequeen1 I can't pick a favorite either.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 20, 2022)




----------



## JonSR77 (May 20, 2022)

Tish said:


> *Beethoven Moonlight Sonata*



I love the Horowitz...


----------



## JonSR77 (May 20, 2022)

Canadian Brass - You Tube Channel

https://www.youtube.com/c/CanadianBrass5


----------



## Tish (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (May 20, 2022)

a little lengthy but beautiful


----------



## Tish (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (May 24, 2022)

Tish said:


>



sad and beautiful...


----------



## Mizmo (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (May 25, 2022)

Beethoven's Kiss

"Andor Foldes was 72, but he recalled vividly how praise made all the difference for him early in his career. His first recollection of an affirming word was at age seven when his father kissed him and thanked him for helping in the garden.  He remembered it six decades later, as though it were yesterday."

"But the account of another kiss that changed his life says a great deal about our inner need for purppose.  At age sixteen, living in Budapest, Foldes was already a skilled pianist.  But he was at his personal all-time low because of a conflict with his paino teacher.  In the midst of that very troubled year, another pianist, Emil von Sauer, was not only famous becuase of his abilities at the piano, but he could also claim the notoriety of being the last survivng pupil of Franz Liszt."

"Sauer requested that young Foldes play for him.  Foldes obliged the master with some of the most difficult works of Bach, Beethoven, and Schumann. When he finished, Sauer walked over to him and kissed him on the forehead."

"My son," he said, "when I was your age I became a student of Liszt.   He kissed me on the forehead after my first lesson, sayting, 'Take good care of this kiss - it comes from Beethoven, who gave it to me after hearing me play.'  I have waited for years to pass on this sacred heritage, but now I feel you deserve it."

"Foldes no longer had a personal crisis.  His kiss from Beethoven gave him a new sense of purpose."


----------



## Tish (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Lara (May 25, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


>


Thank you for posting this @JonSR77 and @Tish 
Just a note of trivia...Beethoven dedicated the 'Moonlight' sonata to his 16-year old lover and student, Giulietta Guicciardi, whom he had fallen in love with at around that time. He proposed marriage to her, but her father forbade her from marrying him as he was without rank.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 26, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


>


Wow! That is amazing.


----------



## Tish (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (May 27, 2022)

Heard this on Radio this morning


----------



## Tish (May 27, 2022)

Modern Classical


----------



## palides2021 (May 27, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> Elgar - Nimrod​


We played this a few years back. I get goosebumps whenever I hear it! Thanks! All of these musical recordings are making my day!


----------



## palides2021 (May 27, 2022)

Meanderer said:


> Beethoven's Kiss
> 
> "Andor Foldes was 72, but he recalled vividly how praise made all the difference for him early in his career. His first recollection of an affirming word was at age seven when his father kissed him and thanked him for helping in the garden.  He remembered it six decades later, as though it were yesterday."
> 
> ...


What an amazing story, @Meanderer! Loved it!


----------



## Tish (May 28, 2022)

The marriage of Figaro - Mozart


----------



## Dr. Jekyll (May 29, 2022)

My favorite conductor, Alondra de la Parra. I love the way she conducts with such joyful abandon.


----------



## Mizmo (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Jun 1, 2022)

Beautiful painting


----------



## Tish (Jun 1, 2022)

Lara said:


> Thank you for posting this @JonSR77 and @Tish
> Just a note of trivia...Beethoven dedicated the 'Moonlight' sonata to his 16-year old lover and student, Giulietta Guicciardi, whom he had fallen in love with at around that time. He proposed marriage to her, but her father forbade her from marrying him as he was without rank.


I never knew that, thank you for that information.


----------



## Tish (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jun 1, 2022)

This one was composed by Anthony Hopkins, it is very beautiful.


----------



## Mizmo (Jun 1, 2022)

While I think he is a master musician I have to say Rieu and his orchestra have never really appealed to me. For me it is all the same sound. Beautifully played and stylish but I get bored after a couple of minutes. 
I will probably get beaten to death for saying all this as he is so, so, popular and nice looking too , though not my type.


----------



## Tish (Jun 2, 2022)

@Mizmo I hear you, I can't take too much of him either.


----------



## Tish (Jun 2, 2022)

They are absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Blessed (Jun 2, 2022)

I don't know a lot about classical music but I enjoy listening to it.  It was the highlight of the trip, for me, we took our son to Disneyworld when he was four.  They played classical music that just made the experience so  much more memorable.


----------



## Mizmo (Jun 3, 2022)

Tish said:


> @Mizmo I hear you, I can't take too much of him either.



Oh..happy to hear that...thought I would be banned forever


----------



## Tish (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Jun 7, 2022)

Not strictly classical.....just hauntingly beautiful...Theme from Twin Peaks


----------



## JonSR77 (Jun 8, 2022)

Bach Played Beautifully on the Baroque Lute, by Preeminent Lutenist Evangelina Mascardi

https://www.openculture.com/2022/05...MWF-_Ky-S_dgqBf3lfKjxQKUHOr050aN71Ur0YwwAggnQ


----------



## Tish (Jun 8, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> Not strictly classical.....just hauntingly beautiful...Theme from Twin Peaks


I absolutely love that, I completely forgot about it.


----------



## Tish (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Jun 9, 2022)

Tish said:


>


Another beauty  too...loved the movie. So many  lovely  classical soundtracks  from films just don't get the attention they deserve


----------



## Tish (Jun 9, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> Another beauty  too...loved the movie. So many  lovely  classical soundtracks  from films just don't get the attention they deserve


Very true.


----------



## Mizmo (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Jun 12, 2022)

Tish said:


>



 Wow...that pianist...


----------



## Mizmo (Jun 17, 2022)

A perfect blend


----------



## Tish (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Jun 22, 2022)

Tish said:


>



Great Video !!


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Jul 6, 2022)

Tish said:


>


exquisite, magical !!!


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Jul 8, 2022)

Exquisite...


----------



## Tish (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Llynn (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Jul 8, 2022)

Llynn said:


>


 amazing performance


----------



## Tish (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 9, 2022)

Where it all began for him.


----------



## Mizmo (Jul 9, 2022)

Tish said:


> Where it all began for him.


I remember when this first hit the internet....was hoping he might have trimmed down a bit for health but seems not.
Shades of Mario Lanza......he died so young...


----------



## Tish (Jul 10, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> Mario Lanza


He sure did, he had an amazing voice.


----------



## Tish (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Jul 11, 2022)

the pianist is living it....


----------



## Tish (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Jul 11, 2022)

A George Gershwin classic
listen while you browse


----------



## Tish (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Jul 14, 2022)

Chopin classic


----------



## Tish (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Jul 16, 2022)

Tish said:


>


Oh have to watch that in segments...too long to sit at computer .
I did see it many years ago in Glasgow Scotland....marvellous


----------



## Tish (Jul 17, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> Oh have to watch that in segments...too long to sit at computer .
> I did see it many years ago in Glasgow Scotland....marvellous


For sure I couldn't sit that long either.


----------



## Mizmo (Jul 17, 2022)

Tish said:


> For sure I couldn't sit that long either.


lovely video ....sad


 I noticed the Maria Callas video...what a voice....if you feel like listening about 5mins


----------



## Beezer (Jul 17, 2022)

I dabble in songwriting. I wrote this ballad called Falling to Pieces and a producer buddy of mine on my mental health forum made a classical instrumental out of it.

Enjoy! 


__
		https://soundcloud.com/zwolfgang%2Ffalling-to-pieces-instrumental-cover


----------



## Mizmo (Jul 17, 2022)

Beezer said:


> I dabble in songwriting. I wrote this ballad called Falling to Pieces and a producer buddy of mine on my mental health forum made a classical instrumental out of it.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> ...



Hauntingly beautiful....


----------



## Beezer (Jul 17, 2022)

Thanks @Mizmo!

It still needs a bridge. I thought it might make for a good montage sort of piece in a movie...or hold music while you are on the phone. lol!


----------



## Tish (Jul 18, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> lovely video ....sad
> 
> 
> I noticed the Maria Callas video...what a voice....if you feel like listening about 5mins


Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Mizmo (Aug 5, 2022)

: Suite from 'The Hours' - Movement I​


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 5, 2022)

João Pernambuco - Sons de Carrilhões​


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 5, 2022)

That was lovely!


----------



## Mizmo (Aug 14, 2022)

Beautiful video !


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Sep 2, 2022)

A Blending


----------



## Michael Z (Sep 2, 2022)

My wife's 4th Grandfather, Anton Liste, composed this.


----------



## Tish (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Sep 3, 2022)

Tish said:


>


While this version of My Way  is  wonderful with these marvellous voices this song will always belong to Sinatra


----------



## Mizmo (Sep 4, 2022)

great while browsing net or other or just sit back and listen...
Phillip Glass - Movement II - Focus Music to Work & Inspire​


----------



## Tish (Sep 4, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> While this version of My Way  is  wonderful with these marvellous voices this song will always belong to Sinatra


I totally agree with you.


----------



## Tish (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Pecos (Sep 4, 2022)

Mizmo said:


>


Beautiful, very beautiful.


----------



## Mizmo (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Sep 6, 2022)

Tish said:


>


*Beautiful......*


----------



## Tish (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Sep 6, 2022)

Ah Tish....I am in another world with that one ....


----------



## Tish (Sep 7, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> Ah Tish....I am in another world with that one ....View attachment 238092


I know it's beautiful.


----------



## Tish (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Sep 7, 2022)

Tish said:


>


another beauty.
I get lost in music so easily.


----------



## Mizmo (Sep 7, 2022)

I know it has been around before but have another look,,,too beautiful


----------



## Tish (Sep 8, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> I know it has been around before but have another look,,,too beautiful


So beautiful


----------



## Mizmo (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Sep 16, 2022)

Tish said:


>


Beautiful....wish I could get a CD


----------



## Tish (Sep 16, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> Beautiful....wish I could get a CD


Me too.


----------



## Mizmo (Sep 19, 2022)

almost in the classics ...beautiful


----------



## Tish (Sep 19, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> almost in the classics ...beautiful


So beautiful.


----------



## Mizmo (Sep 25, 2022)

Modern classic


----------



## Tish (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Sep 27, 2022)

lost in the strings


----------



## Mizmo (Oct 2, 2022)

Dang!..he is so handsome


----------



## Tish (Oct 2, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> Dang!..he is so handsome


Dayum He sure is.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Timewise 60+ (Oct 3, 2022)

Bolero!


----------



## Mizmo (Oct 3, 2022)

New to me...beautiful video

 Finding Your Inner Mozart by Brian Finley


----------



## Mizmo (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Oct 23, 2022)

while you browse...wonderful  pianist


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Jamala (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Jamala (Oct 29, 2022)

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BP2KnLemT78*


----------



## charry (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Oct 30, 2022)

Adagio Sostenuto...
pianist

While you are browsing..


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Jamala (Nov 2, 2022)

* 





*


----------



## Jamala (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Nov 7, 2022)

While you are browsing SF


----------



## Mizmo (Nov 14, 2022)

Beautiful video


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Nov 14, 2022)

The Three Tenors!
https://video.search.yahoo.com/vide...=360&w=480&l=127&age=1561728601&fr=yfp-t&tt=b


----------



## Mizmo (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 23, 2022)




----------

